# VCF (vCard) Dateien für Outlook erzeugen



## Thomas Darimont (23. März 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich muss für ein Projekt eine ganze Menge Adressdaten aus einer Datenbank in ein "Outlook"Freundliches Format bringen. Dazu würde ich gerne die bekannten (Kontaktdateien) .vcf verwenden. Leider habe ich bisher noch keine Bbiliothek gefunden welche dies Unterstützt (auch bei Apache POI gabs nichts dazu). Hat da jemand zufällig einen kleinen Tipp auf Lager? Wenn nicht werd ich's wohl bauen müssen...

 Spezifikation:
http://www.imc.org/pdi/vcard-21.txt

 Gefahren:
http://www.windowsitpro.com/Article/ArticleID/15499/15499.html

 Beispiel vcf:

```
Beispiel VCF:
 BEGIN:VCARD
 VERSION:2.1
 N:Darimont;Thomas
 FN:Thomas Darimont
 ORG:GPF Software
 TITLE:Software Architect
 TEL;WORK;VOICE:12345611111
 TEL;HOME;VOICE:12345622222
 TEL;CELL;VOICE:12345644444
 TEL;WORK;FAX:12345633333
 ADR;WORK:;;Fooweg ABC 1;NeuStadt;;123456;Deutschland
 LABEL;WORK;ENCODING=QUOTED-PRINTABLE:Fooweg ABC 1=0D=0ANeuStadt 123456=0D=0ADeutschland
 URL;WORK:http://www.tutorials.de
 EMAIL;PREF;INTERNET:foo.bar@abcdef.de
 REV:20050323T122024Z
 END:VCARD
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------



## Wurzelseppi (2. November 2005)

Hi zusammen,

hab gerade den Beitrag gelesen, und würde mich auch dafür interessieren.

Gibts da irgendwo etwas ?



Gruß,


Julian


----------



## Leetus (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

das ist zwar fast 5 Jahre her, aber hast du zu diesem Thema neue Ergebnisse?
Ich finde weiter hin keine Klassen dazu.

Gruß
Leetus


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/mime-dir-j/
http://cardme.sourceforge.net/

Gruß Tom


----------

